# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Tony Chachere's Original Creole Seasoning

## HawkTheSlayer

I thought some of you folks would like make it yourself. This is Mr. Tony's original Creole Seasoning recipe from his original cookbook that was published many, many years ago and is in its 25th revision. The cookbook is a kitchen essential for cajun and Creole cuisine.

The only thing that has been omitted over the years is the addition of MSG or Accent(in the recipe).

There are two more spice blends today.
Tony's More Spice-and
Tony's Bold Blend(my go to for years)

I like the bold blend because it has much less salt and more spice.
You can tweak the recipe to your liking and add herbs too.

UNITS:US*INGREDIENTS*

Nutrition

26ounces salt, free flowing..like Morton's1 1⁄2ounces pepper, black, ground2ounces red peppers, ground1ounce garlic powder1ounce chili powder (like Gebhardt's)1ounce Accent seasoning








More here:

https://www.food.com/recipe/tony-cha...asoning-118154

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-28-2019),Lone Gunman (10-18-2019),MrMike (10-28-2019),Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I thought some of you folks would like make it yourself. This is Mr. Tony's original Creole Seasoning recipe from his original cookbook that was published many, many years ago and is in its 25th revision. The cookbook is a kitchen essential for cajun and Creole cuisine.
> 
> The only thing that has been omitted over the years is the addition of MSG or Accent(in the recipe).
> 
> There are two more spice blends today.
> Tony's More Spice-and
> Tony's Bold Blend(my go to for years)
> 
> I like the bold blend because it has much less salt and more spice.
> ...


Plenty of MSG in that recipe...

----------

Lone Gunman (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Plenty of MSG in that recipe...


No MSG for decades in the commercial product as I pointed out. Mr. TONY liked it though and used tons of it 40 years ago. Literally 1000s of tons. It was a fixture in  the product when it became famous.

If you want to be original, use it.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-18-2019),MrMike (10-28-2019),Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> No MSG for decades in the commercial product as I pointed out. Mr. TONY liked it though and used tons of it 40 years ago. Literally 1000s of tons. It was a fixture in  the product when it became famous.
> 
> If you want to be original, use it.


I thought the recipe would have more stuff in it.  But that sounds like a tasty combo and I guess the best things are often simple.  I am going to mix some up tonight and try it.  I have never bought any of his products but this sounds good.

----------

Lone Gunman (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I thought the recipe would have more stuff in it.  But that sounds like a tasty combo and I guess the best things are often simple.  I am going to mix some up tonight and try it.  I have never bought any of his products so but this sounds good.


That green can is famous in Florida. I had no trouble finding it in Washington State. Couldn't find any of the other great products , though.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

ABOUT TONY CHACHEREAbout UsTony Chachere HimselfCompany HistoryCreole Culture and FoodShipping & Handling


*OUR FOUNDER*


**
*About Tony Chachere*


In his early years, Tony Chachere learned and loved to cook. His natural talent, imagination and flair for always being the best earned him a reputation as a notable chef. Over time, around Acadiana, he became known as the “Ole Master” of fine Cajun cuisine. His fishing and hunting camp on Bayou Big Alabama, in the Atchafalaya Swamp near Opelousas, was legendary as a gourmet haven where his culinary talents delighted palates from all over the United States, Mexico and Canada. While there with good friends, Tony invariably headed for the kitchen while everyone else headed with their dinner plates to the chow line. His effervescent shout of “tonight, I’m gonna make’em cry!” was always a promise of unsurpassed culinary delicacies soon to be conjured up.






Tony fished and hunted practically every noteworthy lake, bayou and wood in Louisiana. He fished Canadian and Mexican streams, hunted duck, deer, and quail in Texas, white wing doves in Old Mexico, and pheasant and grouse in the Dakotas. Everywhere he went, he enchanted local palates with his Cajun Cooking, at times cooking for as many as 800 people. He also picked up many good recipes along the way.


He fulfilled his dream of retiring at age 50, but not being a man of liesure, he soon began a new career as
a salesman for Equitable Life Insurance Society. He made the Millionaires club his first year and every year thereafter. After 13 years he was installed into the Equitable Hall of Fame – the highest honor bestowed upon an agent.


In 1970, at age 65, Tony retired for the second time. He still sold insurance occasionally, but his primary focus was on hunting, fishing and fulfillment of another dream – to write a cookbook of his native cuisine. In 1972, the popularity of his book led to the formation of Tony Chachere’s Creole foods to fullfill the demand for his now famous seasoning.


With his special knack, his famous Creole Seasoning and other fine products, Tony was a frequent guest
on TV talk and cooking shows throughout the South and as far East as Baltimore. He cooked for several governors of Louisiana, Miss America, and national conventions of the National Restaurant Association and American Culinary Federation. Features about him and his recipes have appeared in the food pages of many newspapers and magazines. His famous seasoning has been used in dozens of other cookbooks, cooking contests, and even in a couple of movies.


In March 1995, he was honored as the first inductee into the Louisiana Chefs Hall of Fame. He died just one week later, three months shy of his 90th birthday.


Tony Chachere will never be forgotten in Cajun Louisiana. He lived a legendary life and will be a legend in years to come. Though he left a lasting impression in the business fields he entered, he will be remembered best as a bon vivant with a rare and wonderful sense of humor, a man who was “at home” with every one who knew him.


























[/COLOR]

Our Founder

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I thought the recipe would have more stuff in it.  But that sounds like a tasty combo and I guess the best things are often simple.  I am going to mix some up tonight and try it.  I have never bought any of his products but this sounds good.


Note: Mr Tony retired st 50!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  For the first time. 
He didn't hit the big money until he started marketing seasoning at 65.

And was fortunate to live another 25 years to enjoy the big money.

And believe me he enjoyed it.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I thought the recipe would have more stuff in it.  But that sounds like a tasty combo and I guess the best things are often simple.  I am going to mix some up tonight and try it.  I have never bought any of his products but this sounds good.


considering the amount of salt I hardly think 1 ounce of msg is gonna make any difference.  LOL   I hear you though.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> considering the amount of salt I hardly think 1 ounce of msg is gonna make any difference.  LOL   I hear you though.


Salt is cheap and tastes good so... I always take care to read the label on the spices I buy.  For example, most Lemon-Pepper seasoning has salt as the main ingredient as does most Garlic-Pepper seasoning, but if you look around you can find ones that contain little or no salt.

 Even the ones with salt as the main ingredient are ok as long as you adjust for the fact that you are salting the food with your seasoning.

I know a lot of people are against using MSG, but I use it a lot in my cooking.  In fact just a few days ago I ran out of Accent and just went ahead and bought a 2lb bag of MSG.  I will never finish it, but if stored properly it lasts around 5 years, so for 5 years I don't have to bother with buying more.

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> considering the amount of salt I hardly think 1 ounce of msg is gonna make any difference.  LOL   I hear you though.





> Salt is cheap and tastes good so... I always take care to read the label on the spices I buy.  For example, most Lemon-Pepper seasoning has salt as the main ingredient as does most Garlic-Pepper seasoning, but if you look around you can find ones that contain little or no salt.
> 
>  Even the ones with salt as the main ingredient are ok as long as you adjust for the fact that you are salting the food with your seasoning.
> 
> I know a lot of people are against using MSG, but I use it a lot in my cooking.  In fact just a few days ago I ran out of Accent and just went ahead and bought a 2lb bag of MSG.  I will never finish it, but if stored properly it lasts around 5 years, so for 5 years I don't have to bother with buying more.



As with any seasoned salt product, you're basically paying big money for cheap salt.
Hence my reason for offering a cheaper alternative.

I have sausage making buddies that buy MSG in 50 lb bags.


You can make 32 oz. of seasoning for about $1 compared to $2.50 For 8 oz. of Tony's.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> considering the amount of salt I hardly think 1 ounce of msg is gonna make any difference.  LOL   I hear you though.


It's an easy recipe because 26 oz. = one box of salt.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

NOT to detract from Hawk's recipes and I appreciate it and i'm gonna make it.....I have a no salt ...salt....from Heloise years ago and actually it's pretty good.   I would use paprika in place of salt too on a lot of things.   i'll look for it.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-18-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> NOT to detract from Hawk's recipes and I appreciate it and i'm gonna make it.....I have a no salt ...salt....from Heloise years ago and actually it's pretty good.   I would use paprika in place of salt too on a lot of things.   i'll look for it.


I love paprika(both regular and smoked) @Calypso Jones . 

It's one of the main reasons i still use Morton's Season All. It has a lot of paprika and when you are seasoning meat , you can always tell when when you have put enough by that wonderful color, along with the pronounced taste of celery seed.

If I were to make my own Tony's recipe, i would grind down some celery seeds in the food processor to dust and add it to my Tony mix. 

Is no-salt, salt calcium chloride.

I tried it a few times. It was pas bon!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> NOT to detract from Hawk's recipes and I appreciate it and i'm gonna make it.....I have a no salt ...salt....from Heloise years ago and actually it's pretty good.   I would use paprika in place of salt too on a lot of things.   i'll look for it.


Mrs Dash? I have that in my cupboard.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

@HawkTheSlayer . . . I love paprika also and have a yuge container of it in my spice cupboard. I put a dash of it when I make my wife's tuna fish for her lunches (no bread, just crackers, a spoon and tuna fish). She always raves how good it is and I just say Thank You!

I also have Tony Chachere's (Big green jar) in my arsenal of "go-to" seasonings. Between Tony's and Montreal Seasonings, one of the two gets used every day around here. 

A similar product to Tony's I have in the arsenal is Everglades Seasoning. Not too similar but very different taste wise. Tomorrow I will give you the 4-1-1 on what's in it in this thread. Getting late for now . . .time to rest up in bed.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Heloise Salt substitute


5 t onion powder
1T garlic powder
1 T paprika
1 T dry mustard
1 t thyme
1/2 t white pepper
1/2 t celery seed

mix well and store in airtight container.



what do you think?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Mrs Dash? I have that in my cupboard.


I use dat too, sometimes, @Rickity Plumber.
I forgot to tell you, I went to da stow and bought two bottles of Montreal Steak seasoning.
Holy Moly! You talk about expensive course salt. I bought It for $$2.99 on sale for a little 3.40 oz. bottle. About 3.50 regular price.

I've always liked it but it seems to work best on beef steaks and I rarely eat beef.

----------


## Calypso Jones

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition...ad#sensitivity

msg is it good or bad.   

As little as I use it...I don't think it is a problem.  I bet you get loads of it everytime you go to a restaurant...especially Asian restaurants.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Heloise Salt substitute
> 
> 
> 5 t onion powder
> 1T garlic powder
> 1 T paprika
> 1 T dry mustard
> 1 t thyme
> 1/2 t white pepper
> ...


Tonnerre et e'clair! Mais ca cest bon, ouais!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I use dat too, sometimes, @Rickity Plumber.
> I forgot to tell you, I went to da stow and bought two bottles of Montreal Steak seasoning.
> Holy Moly! You talk about expensive course salt. I bought It for $$2.99 on sale for a little 3.40 oz. bottle. About 3.50 regular price.
> 
> I've always liked it but it seems to work best on beef steaks and I rarely eat beef.


No beefs cause no teefs?  

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 



Montreal steak seasoning is often times BOGO free at Publkix or Winn Dixie. I always buy the expensive spices when they are Buy One Get One free

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

An incredible seasoning that a lot of people have not heard of is Tajin.  It is from Mexico and is chilis (powdered), sea salt and dehydrated lime juice.  It is used mostly for fruit in Mexico, sprinkle some on orange slices or chunks of pineapple and so on... 

I use it in any situation where I use chili powder, I love the extra kick of the lime, it really adds to whatever you are cooking.  It is great to sprinkle on pork or chicken before grilling or sauteeing and it is awesome in rubs where you have a chili powder presence, just use this instead and take the flavor up a little.

A combo I use a lot for a rub is tajin, paprika, garlic powder, cumin, cayenne, black pepper, and onion powder.   

tajin-7310049.jpg

Most supermarkets will have it, just look in the hispanic or international area.

----------

dinosaur (10-18-2019),Rickity Plumber (10-19-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> No beefs cause no teefs?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal steak seasoning is often times BOGO free at Publkix or Winn Dixie. I always buy the expensive spices when they are Buy One Get One free


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> An incredible seasoning that a lot of people have not heard of is Tajin.  It is from Mexico and is chilis (powdered), sea salt and dehydrated lime juice.  It is used mostly for fruit in Mexico, sprinkle some on orange slices or chunks of pineapple and so on... 
> 
> I use it in any situation where I use chili powder, I love the extra kick of the lime, it really adds to whatever you are cooking.  It is great to sprinkle on pork or chicken before grilling or sauteeing and it is awesome in rubs where you have a chili powder presence, just use this instead and take the flavor up a little.
> 
> A combo I use a lot for a rub is tajin, paprika, garlic powder, cumin, cayenne, black pepper, and onion powder.   
> 
> tajin-7310049.jpg
> 
> Most supermarkets will have it, just look in the hispanic or international area.


I will certainly check  for it.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## dinosaur

> An incredible seasoning that a lot of people have not heard of is Tajin.  It is from Mexico and is chilis (powdered), sea salt and dehydrated lime juice.  It is used mostly for fruit in Mexico, sprinkle some on orange slices or chunks of pineapple and so on... 
> 
> I use it in any situation where I use chili powder, I love the extra kick of the lime, it really adds to whatever you are cooking.  It is great to sprinkle on pork or chicken before grilling or sauteeing and it is awesome in rubs where you have a chili powder presence, just use this instead and take the flavor up a little.
> 
> A combo I use a lot for a rub is tajin, paprika, garlic powder, cumin, cayenne, black pepper, and onion powder.   
> 
> tajin-7310049.jpg
> 
> Most supermarkets will have it, just look in the hispanic or international area.


Thank you!  This sounds a lot like the "homemade" mix my Monterrey MX friends made for me as a parting gift when I returned to the USA.  I ran out several years ago, without knowing the recipe.  I'm going to go get some of this stuff and try it.  The mix I had was used as a rub on goat and chicken grilled at gatherings in Monterrey.  So delicious.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> An incredible seasoning that a lot of people have not heard of is Tajin.  It is from Mexico and is chilis (powdered), sea salt and dehydrated lime juice.  It is used mostly for fruit in Mexico, sprinkle some on orange slices or chunks of pineapple and so on... 
> 
> I use it in any situation where I use chili powder, I love the extra kick of the lime, it really adds to whatever you are cooking.  It is great to sprinkle on pork or chicken before grilling or sauteeing and it is awesome in rubs where you have a chili powder presence, just use this instead and take the flavor up a little.
> 
> A combo I use a lot for a rub is tajin, paprika, garlic powder, cumin, cayenne, black pepper, and onion powder.   
> 
> tajin-7310049.jpg
> 
> Most supermarkets will have it, just look in the hispanic or international area.


oh yeah I KNOW IT>   love it.

Try this.

jicama cut into cubes
mandarin orange slices
lime
tajin

yummy

----------

Retiredat50 (10-18-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Thank you!  This sounds a lot like the "homemade" mix my Monterrey MX friends made for me as a parting gift when I returned to the USA.  I ran out several years ago, without knowing the recipe.  I'm going to go get some of this stuff and try it.  The mix I had was used as a rub on goat and chicken grilled at gatherings in Monterrey.  So delicious.


I have no idea if this is what you had, but it is delicious.  I use it on a lot of different foods and one of the best uses is on corn on the cob.  Slap some butter on your corn, then sprinkle this on and it is sooo good!

----------

dinosaur (10-18-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> oh yeah I KNOW IT>   love it.
> 
> Try this.
> 
> jicama cut into cubes
> mandarin orange slices
> lime
> tajin
> 
> yummy


Sadly, I have not found jicama here in Venice.  I would guess that on the east coast, closer to Miami it is available.  I do make a fruit salad that is mandarin slices, grapes (halved) and pineapple chunks and I squeeze a lime over the salad then sprinkle on Tajin and it is incredibly good.

----------


## dinosaur

> I have no idea if this is what you had, but it is delicious.  I use it on a lot of different foods and one of the best uses is on corn on the cob.  Slap some butter on your corn, then sprinkle this on and it is sooo good!


In Monterrey, the locals use this spice mix and MAYO in lieu of butter!  Unfortunately, the corn on the cob in Monterrey is more like field corn, with a much higher row count of kernels, and is much less sweet.  It may have been white dent corn rather than the yellow dent corn that is our field corn.  It also may have been a variety of flour corn.   I couldn't eat it no matter what they put on it!

How to tell the difference between types of corn - Farm and Dairy

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Sadly, I have not found jicama here in Venice.  I would guess that on the east coast, closer to Miami it is available.  I do make a fruit salad that is mandarin slices, grapes (halved) and pineapple chunks and I squeeze a lime over the salad then sprinkle on Tajin and it is incredibly good.


well that's easier than looking for jicama. I"ll try it.   white grapes?

----------


## Retiredat50

> well that's easier than looking for jicama. I"ll try it.   white grapes?


I always eat red or purple grapes for the health benefits and I like the stronger flavors.  But, it is your salad  :Smile:   Try cucumber, or maybe green apple slices, anything that works for you.  So many good foods!

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Sadly, I have not found jicama here in Venice.  I would guess that on the east coast, closer to Miami it is available.  I do make a fruit salad that is mandarin slices, grapes (halved) and pineapple chunks and I squeeze a lime over the salad then sprinkle on Tajin and it is incredibly good.


Yes it is.  Just made it a little while ago.  I used white grapes.   @Retiredat50

----------

Retiredat50 (10-20-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yes it is.  Just made it a little while ago.  I used white grapes.   @Retiredat50


 I love fruit.  I eat so many oranges (all varieties, mandarin, halos, cuties, everything), bananas, pineapple, grapefruit, grapes, and strawberries.  Also, seasonal like watermelon and cherries.  I have met people that eat almost no fruit and I can not understand why.  It is so delicious.


The same with vegetables, I have known people that basically refuse to eat vegetables, so weird.  If I did not love meat so much I could easily be a vegetarian or vegan, but I do love meat so I get the best of both worlds  :Wink:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I love fruit.  I eat so many oranges (all varieties, mandarin, halos, cuties, everything), bananas, pineapple, grapefruit, grapes, and strawberries.  Also, seasonal like watermelon and cherries.  I have met people that eat almost no fruit and I can not understand why.  It is so delicious.
> 
> 
> The same with vegetables, I have known people that basically refuse to eat vegetables, so weird.  If I did not love meat so much I could easily be a vegetarian or vegan, but I do love meat so I get the best of both worlds


We usually buy several varieties of fruits/berries/vegs every week at Publix.

I always prep my strawberries and cut them in bite size pieces to have these with a cut up banana. Good stuff for breakfast. We have a vegetable stand down the road and we get red and green peppers (love them raw!) and the owner always has beefsteak tomatoes. As good as you are going to get down here in FL. 

I like to chop a fresh pineapple and add some watermelon with maybe some sweet grapes. Very refreshing in summertime! 

Not to crazy about oranges only because they are so sloppy and messy.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-21-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> We usually buy several varieties of fruits/berries/vegs every week at Publix.
> 
> I always prep my strawberries and cut them in bite size pieces to have these with a cut up banana. Good stuff for breakfast. We have a vegetable stand down the road and we get red and green peppers (love them raw!) and the owner always has beefsteak tomatoes. As good as you are going to get down here in FL. 
> 
> I like to chop a fresh pineapple and add some watermelon with maybe some sweet grapes. Very refreshing in summertime! 
> 
> Not to crazy about oranges only because they are so sloppy and messy.


Strawberries and bananas are so good together!  I don't know if you like or eat yogurt, but putting some cut up strawberries and bananas in a bowl and adding some vanilla yogurt is amazing, and if you throw some of your favorite nuts into the mix, peanuts, cashews, or whatever, it is an incredible breakfast.

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

I did make your spice bend recipe for creole seasoning.  And, I decided to look for a recipe that called specifically for creole seasoning.  The problem is I found a recipe that was cajun and it looked so good that I decided it was close enough.  Now, I am not sure if I broke some kind of law or rule, but I loved the end results.

It is like a chicken/sausage/Cajun (or creole) Alfredo dish.  I will just post the video that I copied the recipe from.  I followed it completely and did not deviate other than using creole seasoning rather then Cajun seasoning.  Oh, and I don't care what he says in the video, he did burn the sausage  :Wink:   I made mine with crispy edge but not burnt.  

It was delicious, but needed a little cayenne sprinkled on top to complete it, just a little.




I will be making up a large batch of this seasoning for future endeavours  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

@HawkTheSlayer

See post above.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I did make your spice bend recipe for creole seasoning.  And, I decided to look for a recipe that called specifically for creole seasoning.  The problem is I found a recipe that was cajun and it looked so good that I decided it was close enough.  Now, I am not sure if I broke some kind of law or rule, but I loved the end results.
> 
> It is like a chicken/sausage/Cajun (or creole) Alfredo dish.  I will just post the video that I copied the recipe from.  I followed it completely and did not deviate other than using creole seasoning rather then Cajun seasoning.  Oh, and I don't care what he says in the video, he did burn the sausage   I made mine with crispy edge but not burnt.  
> 
> It was delicious, but needed a little cayenne sprinkled on top to complete it, just a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making up a large batch of this seasoning for future endeavours


Just semantics, my friend. Creole Seasoning IS Cajun seasoning. Some companies use Creole,  most say cajun.



47091845.jpg


That looks good. I'm going to give that a try. The recipe that is. I keep some SYM in the cabinet too.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> That green can is famous in Florida. I had no trouble finding it in Washington State. Couldn't find any of the other great products , though.


That's what I use, 8 ounce green can Says "original Creole seasoning'' MSG free.

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

> Just semantics, my friend. Creole Seasoning IS Cajun seasoning. Some companies use Creole,  most say cajun.
> 
> 
> 
> 47091845.jpg
> 
> 
> That looks good. I'm going to give that a try.


Ok, so I don't have to worry about a creole death squad coming after me, whew! 

That looks ok, but the ingredients are super simple.  It is salt, red pepper, black pepper, and garlic.  I may order the three-pack from Amazon, the price is good...

https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Slap-Y...2317718&sr=8-4

Maybe.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That's what I use, 8 ounce green can Says "original Creole seasoning'' MSG free.


Now you can make your own. Double up on the cayenne for a bolder blend.

----------

Kris P Bacon (10-28-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Ok, so I don't have to worry about a creole death squad coming after me, whew! 
> 
> That looks ok, but the ingredients are super simple.  It is salt, red pepper, black pepper, and garlic.  I may order the three-pack from Amazon, the price is good...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Slap-Y...2317718&sr=8-4
> 
> Maybe.


It's got a little more heat than Tony's Original but not as spicy as Tony's Bold Blend. More comparable to Tony's More Spice which is one level up from original.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-28-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> It's got a little more heat than Tony's Original but not as spicy as Tony's Bold Blend. More comparable to Tony's More Spice which is one level up from original.


I already ordered it.  I have so many spices, but love them all  :Wink:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I already ordered it.  I have so many spices, but love them all


Lol. Me too.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-28-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Strawberries and bananas are so good together!  I don't know if you like or eat yogurt, but putting some cut up strawberries and bananas in a bowl and adding some vanilla yogurt is amazing, and if you throw some of your favorite nuts into the mix, peanuts, cashews, or whatever, it is an incredible breakfast.



I used to do that all the  time with the yogurt. My wife is very picky about the yogurt I eat now so I've fallen from eating it. She says too much sugar and other stuff in it. I liked the Publix brand that had the "fruit on the bottom". 

Wife says No! 
 :Sad20:

----------

